# Sticky  Your old GTR's wanted



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

as the title says, anyone with a knackered, broken, smashed or crashed skyline please contact me as i may buy it from you.


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Dave my mates got a 4 door gtst thats had rear quarter damage for sale??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dazman said:


> Hi Dave my mates got a 4 door gtst thats had rear quarter damage for sale??


Got the pics mate, pity was a nice looking GTS though im sure many people will benefit from the parts


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

cheque book still open:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110626-r32-gtr-black.html
hey dave thinking of getting shot of mine


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

cash waiting.................


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im on the road at the moment buying up GTR's for breaking so if your considering letting yours go please drop me a line. I will buy all versions including 35:thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

buy mine  haha


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bought 2 this week, still looking for stock:wavey:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

davew said:


> Im on the road at the moment buying up GTR's for breaking so if your considering letting yours go please drop me a line. I will buy all versions including 35:thumbsup:





Thanks Dave ,will let you know when my Transmission lets go


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

stealth said:


> Thanks Dave ,will let you know when my Transmission lets go


Ive been offered a few 35's out of japan with the old transmission failures


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still looking guys


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

*Need cash...*

Hi Dave,

Unfortunately My car hasn't sold as quickly as I need, there just doesn't seem to be a market in Ireland. Its got to the point where I need the cash and with some of the low offers I did get for the car it might be better to break it.

Can you drop me your email in a pm and I'll send you on all the info, most is in the sale thread below anyway and I'll give you a call to see what you'd offer.

I could obviously do it myself but if I could sell the whole thing to you to break it would be a whole lot easier.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/284266-r33-gtr-1996-a.html


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Thread revival from 2008. !!!!!!!

We have been active on this forum since 2003.

Always in the market for NISSAN Skylines and GTR.

Please contact us for a courteous and professional service from a trusted long standing member of the community.


----------



## Tam (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Dave I am selling my R33GTR would you be interested?

Tom


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hello everyone. We are out on the roads buying stock for our company. If you are considering selling your car then please message me directly on 07731304953

Dave


----------

